# Vortex Razor HD 16-48x65mm Straight



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm selling a Gen 1 Vortex Razor HD 16-48x65mm straight spotter in as new condition. Includes spotter, neoprene cover, cordura case and lens caps. 

Body of the scope is in perfect condition. Lenses are clean and scratch free.

Selling for $735. New was $1150. When they were closing them out Sportsmans and Cabelas sold these for $799. 

Please let me know if you are interested. Thank you for looking.

FH


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD!!


----------

